# What happens when you plan to buy Canon but then all people you like use Nikon?



## MyHeartLiesInU (Sep 24, 2010)

Firstly, hello everyone I am new here :-D, hope I get advice on the following!

I was currently planning to buy Canon 550D (Rebel T2i/Kiss x4) but then Nikon appeared but only because some people close to me and people who's work I like use Nikon!

- Chase Jarvis uses Nikon
- Kai from DigitalRev uses both but its a Nikon fan
- My uncle and mum's husband use Nikon, though my uncle has an old SLR not digital, and my mum's husband is tight so I wont be asking him for lenses or advice because he hasn't got either.
- The korean music video I like and the film I watched last week were using Nikon

When I went to the shop I was surprised at how light the 550D was and when I tried my mum's husband D90 it was a bit heavy but felt better ergonomically speaking. Though when I go an look at pictures I tend to like Canon because they tend to alter the image a bit but Nikon its also nice and more realistic as I feel it leaves more space for editing.

The reason I was leaning towards Canon was because I used my friend's 400D before and because I have heard Canon provides better video quality. Also almost everything Canon is made in Japan, whereas Nikon its made in China, Philippines, Taiwan and Japan too but only for expensive lenses.


So here I am stuck deciding go for the Canon 550D or Nikon D7000 (recently announced). By the way I will not use video a lot but I will certainly like to get good video and edit too.

Has this ever happened to you? Other people have influenced you in your purchase; people close or people who's work you like or admire?


----------



## farmerj (Sep 24, 2010)

I got Nikon from experience with their glass at work and those I associated with used Nikons.

And yes, we swap lenses and talk purchases with that in mind.  Really helpful when you have 4 people show up all with Nikon flashes that will work with CLS flash.


----------



## DAFTEK (Sep 24, 2010)

I bought the T2i! I went threw the same thing as you, in the end the lightweight and compactness aside from the performance is what made me buy it. I absolutely love it and i am glad i went with this camera.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Sep 24, 2010)

Go Canon!


----------



## ann (Sep 24, 2010)

which feels best to you. 

yes, it would be nice if your friends have lenses to share, etc. But if you are really fond of the canon then buy it (by the way i am a nikon user which has no bearing on your decsion and neither should your friends , in my opinion)


----------



## Johnboy2978 (Sep 24, 2010)

You buy a Pentax K-5 instead of either   The camera is just a box with a hole that exposes light.  The film or sensor could care less what name is on the box.  Any brand you choose has a good array of lenses and the differences are really quite negligible.  Pick one and start shooting.


----------



## MohaimenK (Sep 24, 2010)

Think about what you're going to get and if you're going to upgrade. My neighbor is hating his Nikon atm because once he upgrades his body to a FF he can't use his current lenses. With the Canon, I can use the EF lenses for both of my bodies w/out any issue. Beside, does it matter what other people use? It should be about what you feel and how it'll save you money end of the day.


----------



## chris (Sep 24, 2010)

Your best strategy is to find somewhere that you can try out both cameras at the same time and pick the one that is the most comfortable and easiest for you to use.

I assume that you will be getting the camera complete with kit lens; unless your friends and relatives have lenses that cover a different range of focal lengths than the kit lens and are prepared to lend them then there is no advantage in going with the same system as them.

_Other people have influenced you in your purchase; people close or people who's work you like or admire?_ - people whose work I like would influence my style or technique but not what camera marque I would buy.


----------



## Dao (Sep 24, 2010)

Canon user here.

First Nikon D7000 and D90 is not quite the same class as the Canon 550D especially the newer D7000.

If just compare body to body, nothing else, I will choose the Nikon D7000 over the Canon 550D.  And of course, you need to pay more for that.

The main reason is ..

Larger body *
Faster max shutter speed
Faster frame rate
Pentaprism (D7000) vs Pentamirror (550D) *
Focus point 39 & 9 are cross type (D7000) vs 9 & 1 is cross type (550D) *
Top display in D7000 *
Dual Control Wheels *
...
...
...


* more important for me

Of course, this is not comparing Canon vs Nikon, just the 2 cameras you mentioned.  But then again, they are not in the same class.  For what the class where 550D belongs to, it is a GREAT camera!  No doubt about it.

Don't forget one thing, if your budget is limited, money you save in the lower cost camera body will help in lens purchase which is also very important.  One last thing, I do not think one camera is better than the other in terms of image quality.


----------



## Aayria (Sep 24, 2010)

Go Nikon. Everyone else is doing it!


----------



## Neil S. (Sep 24, 2010)

Canon and Nikon are both good...

Short summary of my opinion on this:

-Nikon has the best FF bodies
-Canon has the best crop body(7D)
-Nikon has better metering
-Canon has better telephotos(don't even try and argue this with me)
-Nikon has better value at many focal lengths for pro level lenses, the Nikon 50mm 1.4G vs. Canon 50mm 1.2L for example, etc.
-Canon has better video
-Nikon has better flashes
-Canon has the fastest lenses between the two companies (this is not something a lot of people care about though)

As you can see its far from a clear cut victory for either of them.

People get way too caught up with the Canon vs. Nikon thing. They both kick ass, and anyone who truly appreciates quality would love either system.

Pick the one you want, and dont look back. Don't worry about what other people are doing (this goes for life in general). Trendy people suck lol.

Watch this video, its pretty funny.


----------



## rainking (Sep 24, 2010)

Can't go wrong with either one. Pick the camera that has the features that are important to you and don't look back.


----------



## MyHeartLiesInU (Sep 24, 2010)

Thanks for the great advice guys... I think I will wait a little longer until a review of the Nikon D7000 appears. I know there its a price difference between the 2 but I plan to get them on either a 6 or 12 month finance instalments so I can get the 50mm f1.4 first.

I was leaning towards Nikon for a sec in terms of more affordable lenses however the 2 lenses I plan to buy the 50mm f1.4 and 20-70mm f2.8 are actually more expensive on the Nikon side plus apparently there was a light leakage on the 20-70mm Nikon. Plus Canon video on their lenses manufacturing process certainly made me understand why lenses are so expensive and also why I tend to admire Made in Japan stuff.

By the way someone said that both are not to be compared well true. But to be honest I did not see a real point to get the 7D as the 550D offers almost the same for half the price. Also why on earth does the D7000 cost so much in the UK, its supposed to cost at around 900 pounds NO 1100. Its unfair how everything tech cost so much in the UK.

Probably going to go to the store again, ask questions and see if I can try them.


----------



## Buckster (Sep 24, 2010)

They both make great cameras and lenses, so you really can't go wrong, either way.  The differences are marginal, and with each generation of bodies and lenses, they outdo each other in their constant race.  One's better, then the other, then back again, and so on.

That said, if I were surrounded by Nikon users, with any chance at all that I could borrow lenses, flashes or other gear from them from time to time, that's the system I'd buy into.

I shoot Canon digitals, btw.


----------



## rainking (Sep 24, 2010)

MyHeartLiesInU said:


> Thanks for the great advice guys... I think I will wait a little longer until a review of the Nikon D7000 appears. I know there its a price difference between the 2 but I plan to get them on either a 6 or 12 month finance instalments so I can get the 50mm f1.4 first.
> 
> I was leaning towards Nikon for a sec in terms of more affordable lenses however the 2 lenses I plan to buy the 50mm f1.4 and 20-70mm f2.8 are actually more expensive on the Nikon side plus apparently there was a light leakage on the 20-70mm Nikon. Plus Canon video on their lenses manufacturing process certainly made me understand why lenses are so expensive and also why I tend to admire Made in Japan stuff.
> 
> ...



That's what I'm doing also. I almost got the T2i but now I'm waiting for the D7000.  Reviews look amazing!! Also, D90's track record speaks for it self.  Nikon D7000: Camera Road Test With Chase Jarvis | Chase Jarvis Blog


----------



## MyHeartLiesInU (Sep 24, 2010)

rainking said:


> That's what I'm doing also. I almost got the T2i but now I'm waiting for the D7000.  Reviews look amazing!! Also, D90's track record speaks for it self.  Nikon D7000: Camera Road Test With Chase Jarvis | Chase Jarvis Blog



Yeah I saw the video too, but don't be fooled by the photos because they used Aperture 3 I believe and Final Cut pro for the video. There are some raw photos in there so you can see the actual photos, meaning how they actually look straight from the camera... not bad but the editing makes them look awesome.

This is annoying... trying to decided my first DSLR its a pain.... Might as well go for the best camera which is a ''*Holga 120N*''  now that is RAW power.


----------



## Overread (Sep 24, 2010)

Buckster said:


> They both make great cameras and lenses, so you really can't go wrong, either way.  The differences are marginal, and with each generation of bodies and lenses, they outdo each other in their constant race.  One's better, then the other, then back again, and so on.
> 
> That said, if I were surrounded by Nikon users, with any chance at all that I could borrow lenses, flashes or other gear from them from time to time, that's the system I'd buy into.
> 
> I shoot Canon digitals, btw.



I would agree with this as well - though if some people you admire and want to emulate are using a certain brand of camera I would try to understand why they have made that choice. Starting out it won't matter which company you go for - but later on if you get more keen you might find that one company has a slight advantage over the other within a select area of interest.


----------



## supraman215 (Sep 24, 2010)

Buckster said:


> That said, if I were surrounded by Nikon users, with any chance at all that I could borrow lenses, flashes or other gear from them from time to time, that's the system I'd buy into.



I'm not reading this whole thread because I have an idea where it's going to go, but that being said Buckster's comment is the most logical. I have a good friend who just bought a nikon, he later went on to tell me his roommate has thousands and thousands of dollars in canon gear and lenses. I told him to get rid of the Nikon and get canon so he could borrow lenses and gear. I will tell you the same thing. 

One of the best sports photographers on this site uses Pentax, so don't base your decision on who shoots the best photos.


----------



## Derrel (Sep 24, 2010)

Why do you suppose a camera freak like Kai at Digital Rev would prefer Nikon over Canon? And why is Chase Jarvis a Nikon shooter? Why is Joe McNally a Nikon shooter?

Why are some people left-handed and others right-handed? Why do they drive on the "wrong side" of the road in some countries? How come some people love cilantro, and yet another segment of the world's population says that cilantro tastes like soap?

Once you can answer all of these questions, then you'll know the answers to all these questions. Until then, why not just buy a Canon and start learning how to use it?


----------



## Neil S. (Sep 24, 2010)

MyHeartLiesInU said:


> Thanks for the great advice guys... I think I will wait a little longer until a review of the Nikon D7000 appears. I know there its a price difference between the 2 but I plan to get them on either a 6 or 12 month finance instalments so I can get the 50mm f1.4 first.
> 
> I was leaning towards Nikon for a sec in terms of more affordable lenses however the 2 lenses I plan to buy the 50mm f1.4 and 20-70mm f2.8 are actually more expensive on the Nikon side plus apparently there was a light leakage on the 20-70mm Nikon. Plus Canon video on their lenses manufacturing process certainly made me understand why lenses are so expensive and also why I tend to admire Made in Japan stuff.
> 
> ...


 
The 7D has weather sealing, the 550D doesn't. There are quite a few other significant differences as well.

Weather sealing=investment protection.

The Canon 50mm 1.4 and the Nikon 50mm 1.4G arent really in the same class in my opinion...

I think the Canon 50mm 1.4 and the Nikon 50mm 1.4D is a better comparison.

The Canon 50mm 1.2L and the Nikon 50mm 1.4G is what you should be comparing. There is zero question which is better in the price vs. performance area on this one. 

Plus both Canon 1.2s suffer from some serious problems, and are love/hate type of lenses at best. They do have some real good qualities as well though.

Hope this helps


----------



## JG_Coleman (Sep 24, 2010)

When you're talking about entry-level or upper-entry-level DSLRs, any choice of major brands is usually going to be a good one. Reams of commentary can be written on the comparative strengths and weaknesses of Nikon vs. Canon offerings in that price range... but the bare-bones fact of the matter is that they are pretty much comparable tools that perform equally well.

For the entry-level buyer, I think that an honest generalization like this is important. Buying a first D-SLR can be very confusing _and_ very expensive, especially for someone who has previously never dropped more than $100-$200 on a point-and-shoot. When I was buying my D-SLR, I rigorously examined offerings from Nikon, Canon, and Olympus (maybe others, I don't remember). I learned a whole lot of specs and figures and read tons of opposing reviews, but these really just complicated the process of choosing one even further.

Ultimately, I chose Nikon. Why? Partly, because my girlfriend's father was a Nikon shooter and I trusted his judgement. But even more importantly, I had been reading many books by the late Galen Rowell and he was, and still remains, a huge inspiration to me... and he, too, was a Nikon shooter (primarily).

After getting fed up with all kinds of stats and specs and conflicting reviews, I let gear-borrowing and emulation decide for me... and, for what it's worth, it worked out great.


----------



## phiya (Sep 24, 2010)

MohaimenK said:


> Think about what you're going to get and if you're going to upgrade. *My neighbor is hating his Nikon atm because once he upgrades his body to a FF he can't use his current lenses.* With the Canon, I can use the EF lenses for both of my bodies w/out any issue. Beside, does it matter what other people use? It should be about what you feel and how it'll save you money end of the day.



Pardon my ignorance, but what is an FF body, and how does it differ from his current Nikon (what type of body is the current)?  I'm a little lost by this.


----------



## Neil S. (Sep 24, 2010)

*F*ull *F*rame sensor


----------



## o hey tyler (Sep 24, 2010)

Start admiring Canon shooters and get new friends. :thumbup:


----------



## KmH (Sep 24, 2010)

Neil S. said:


> *F*ull *F*rame sensor


As opposed to the same format but somewhat smaller APS-C size sensor.

Canon's APS-C sensor is a little smaller (1.6x crop factor) than Nikon's (1.5x crop factor).

See: Image sensor format - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia for more info.


----------



## mostly sunny (Sep 24, 2010)

I went with Canon cause my Dad had one.. and I could use all his lenses.. = )


----------



## prodigy2k7 (Sep 24, 2010)




----------



## prodigy2k7 (Sep 24, 2010)

JG_Coleman said:


> For the entry-level buyer, I think that an honest generalization like this is important. *Buying a first D-SLR can be very confusing and very expensive, especially for someone who has previously never dropped more than $100-$200 on a point-and-shoot.* When I was buying my D-SLR, I rigorously examined offerings from Nikon, Canon, and Olympus (maybe others, I don't remember). I learned a whole lot of specs and figures and read tons of opposing reviews, but these really just complicated the process of choosing one even further.



I dropped $500 into a Canon PowerShot S2 IS years ago from best buy as my first camera


----------



## Gaerek (Sep 24, 2010)

MohaimenK said:


> Think about what you're going to get and if you're going to upgrade. My neighbor is hating his Nikon atm because once he upgrades his body to a FF he can't use his current lenses. With the Canon, I can use the EF lenses for both of my bodies w/out any issue. Beside, does it matter what other people use? It should be about what you feel and how it'll save you money end of the day.



Actually, he can use his DX lenses with an FX camera. The sensor will crop the shot, but they will still work. You can't, however, use Canon EF-S lenses in a FF body.

The real question is, does he want to shoot with a cropped frame? Probably not, BUT the option is there, and it will work. You can't do that with a Canon.

<---Canon user, by the way. Just giving the facts.


----------



## cubano07x (Sep 24, 2010)

I was thinking about the same thing too except that I was also considering something from Olympus. Not so much anymore since I just found out thru here that 4/3 is pretty much done...or will be in the future. 

Instead, I decided I will be going with the d7000 for sure. The T2i you mentioned is in a completely lower class compared to the d7000, just like everyone has stated but a more accurate comparison would be the 60D vs the d7000. Canon is great and definitely has a lot of pros but I decided on Nikon and the d7000. The price difference between the 60D and d7000 here in Canada is literally, $100...for that small difference I get a HUGE jump up in build quality among many other things.

I suggest you go with Nikon! 

PS- I shoot with Olympus, so I'm literally in the middle.


----------



## Inst!nct (Sep 24, 2010)

Canon. They are better in every way.

^ Troll statement


----------



## Neil S. (Sep 24, 2010)

cubano07x said:


> I was thinking about the same thing too except that I was also considering something from Olympus. Not so much anymore since I just found out thru here that 4/3 is pretty much done...or will be in the future.
> 
> Instead, I decided I will be going with the d7000 for sure. The T2i you mentioned is in a completely lower class compared to the d7000, just like everyone has stated but a more accurate comparison would be the 60D vs the d7000. Canon is great and definitely has a lot of pros but I decided on Nikon and the d7000. The price difference between the 60D and d7000 here in Canada is literally, $100...for that small difference I get a HUGE jump up in build quality among many other things.
> 
> ...


 
ya the D7000 looks super sweet...

Its my new recommendation for a first DSLR, as long as people can afford it.


----------



## icassell (Sep 24, 2010)

o hey tyler said:


> Start admiring Canon shooters and get new friends. :thumbup:



:thumbup:


----------



## orb9220 (Sep 24, 2010)

Yep I find they are both great systems. And recommend that people go and handle both at a store. Get a feel for button and menu layout. Which feels more natural to you and fits the pocketbook.

I can make valid arguments for nikon or canon and put either one ahead by picking and choosing tidbits of specs smashed togother to make my case. But in the end it is that more undefinable feeling of connections between the shooter and the camera that gives the "Feels Right" for me. In my case it was nikon. But yep a lot can be had with the D7000 that you can grow into knowing you have a very capable camera with newest high iso performer. I wish I could afford one myself but funds have me stuck this year with my trusty D200.
.


----------



## MyHeartLiesInU (Sep 24, 2010)

Yeah the D7000 looks awesome however I seem to come across something. Apparently you must set the aperture before you start recording video you can not change the aperture once recording. I find this odd I don't remember if I found it in the link below or in another forum. Something I do really like A LOT about the D7000 its the dual SD cards, it means I can save video and photos separately.  

By the way the following links are so far the Best previews I have found for the Nikon D7000:

Nikon D7000 Digital Camera First Impressions Review - DigitalCamerainfo.com

Nikon D7000 Hands-on Preview: 1. Introduction: Digital Photography Review

Also I was also surprised to find that the image processor used in Nikon cameras are made by Sony while Canon makes their own. Don't find this a problem or a turn off just saying because I found it interesting lol.


----------



## mishele (Sep 24, 2010)

After seeing my avatar that was taken w/ a Canon can you really pick a Nikon??!!  lol Just sayin.........


----------



## AlexandraB (Sep 24, 2010)

All I can say is that I have the Canon 550D and it's GREAT.


----------



## MyHeartLiesInU (Sep 24, 2010)

mishele said:


> After seeing my avatar that was taken w/ a Canon can you really pick a Nikon??!!  lol Just sayin.........



Its that you, whao ok cool  but that does not justify this ... btw Canon 5D M2 look sweet too though there are rumours the successor its coming out next year, probably by early or mid 2011 seeing as Nikon has hit Canon hard.


----------



## Overread (Sep 24, 2010)

There were rumours of a 5DM3 about a month before the 5DM2 was even released  
If you play the chase and wait game with camera bodies you'll end up never making a purchase - the harder part being that canon never let slip anything until right up to the release date. So nobody ever knows what they will or when they will release. 

Choose from what is on the market now - the biggest photo event of the year (kinda) was running this last week or so so anything to be announced will be now till next year sometime.


----------



## Neil S. (Sep 24, 2010)

MyHeartLiesInU said:


> mishele said:
> 
> 
> > After seeing my avatar that was taken w/ a Canon can you really pick a Nikon??!! lol Just sayin.........
> ...


 
This is a true statement...

Canon is on the ropes, but far from out of the fight imo.

At least they got those 2 brutal telephotos coming out soon. That will give more pros a reason to go with Canon. 

I cant wait to see reviews on them, and maybe pics here from someone lucky enough to own one of them.


----------



## Mustlovedragons (Sep 24, 2010)

They start to worship you for your god-like intelligence? JUST KIDDING!!! DONT SKEWER ME!!! IM SOOOOOORRY!!!! (grin)


----------



## DerekSalem (Sep 24, 2010)

MohaimenK said:


> Think about what you're going to get and if you're going to upgrade. My neighbor is hating his Nikon atm because once he upgrades his body to a FF he can't use his current lenses. With the Canon, I can use the EF lenses for both of my bodies w/out any issue. Beside, does it matter what other people use? It should be about what you feel and how it'll save you money end of the day.



Your post is somewhat irrelevant because FF Canon can't use EF-S lenses in the same way...there's no difference there. Your friend just didn't buy the right kind of lenses and you did.

I will say I like Canon more, but it's gotta be completely up to you. Don't worry about what your friends (or we) think about the subject. Test out the cameras and see which one you like more...cuz you'll probably be using that brand the rest of your life.


----------



## usayit (Sep 24, 2010)

MyHeartLiesInU said:


> Has this ever happened to you? Other people have influenced you in your purchase; people close or people who's work you like or admire?



If you follow the herd, doesn't it make you feel like a sheep or cow?

MOOOOoooo!


----------



## DirtyDFeckers (Sep 24, 2010)

People get way to caught up in the Canon VS Nikon battle.  It's all about what feels the best to you.  Both brands make amazing cameras that will produce top notch images.  As far as video quality, Nikon is swinging back at Canon with 1080p HD video in their new models.  Personally, I prefer Nikon b/c they are a bit more user friendly, and overall feel more solid in my hands... That being said, I certainly wouldn't turn my nose up at the idea of owning a Canon.  Just remember this, when you choose a brand and invest in it, make sure you make a choice that you can live with... Don't put thousands of $ into one brand and decide to switch to another....


----------

